# Instructional Videos for Amateurs



## Blancrocher

This is a thread for instructional videos to help people with music appreciation. Basically, post here anything that you found useful and/or entertaining as an introduction to a given work or concept. It could be an online course, a youtube page devoted to unpacking a given genre or style, concert notes, a tutorial in the construction or performance of an instrument, or a historical survey of some object of musical interest. The only requirement is that you found it interesting. 

The thread is "for amateurs," but feel free to post about advanced concepts. If the video explores advanced material, though, you should flag it as such. 

This isn't the place to advance opinions or debate thorny issues: if a video makes some questionable points, you might start a new thread to argue your case. Discussion of all videos should be kept to a minimum.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'll kick things off with a link to Andras Schiff's brief introductions to each of Beethoven's 32 piano sonatas.



> András Schiff last performed the complete Beethoven piano sonatas at Wigmore Hall from 2004-6 to overwhelming critical acclaim, with the editor of the Guardian, Alan Rusbridger, describing one particular performance as 'a riveting mixture of erudition, analysis, passion, wit and memory'.
> 
> On the day before each of the eight recitals in the series, the world-renowned pianist, pedagogue and lecturer gave a lecture-recital in which he explored the works to be performed. Deeply engaging and insightful, these thought-provoking lecture-recitals, recorded live at the Hall, are available below as eight audio lecture-recitals.


Downloadable podcasts:

https://wigmore-hall.org.uk/podcasts/andras-schiff-beethoven-lecture-recitals

Youtube playlist of lectures:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbaRdpWs4vq2Gs8gPJzrfzrbjTV_sJIVq


----------



## Bettina

I love Bruce Adolphe's lecture series "Inside Chamber Music" for the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center. He's like a modern-day Bernstein: he successfully manages to explain musical processes in a humorous, clear and engaging manner. Truly a great communicator. Here's one of my favorite lectures of his:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Been saving this one for a while.


----------



## Blancrocher

"Brilliant Interval Canon in Shostakovich Symphony No. 4, Movement 2"

Richard Atkinson has a number of brief analyses of musical passages that interest him.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0Lh75xWTssTJLqx7wxSAb3B03Q-tnAIS


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Now i'll never forget how to spell it!


----------



## Blancrocher

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> Now i'll never forget how to spell it!


Oh God--it's etched into my brain!


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky's Funeral Song EXPLAINED


----------



## Blancrocher

27 Styles of Rapping


----------



## Etherealz

Haha, nice videos!


----------



## Blancrocher

How to listen to a symphony or sonata. The video was created by a forum member.

https://www.talkclassical.com/54664-how-listen-symphony-sonata.html#post1423487


----------



## Blancrocher

Rapping, deconstructed: The best rhymers of all time

Recent Pulitzer winner Kendrick Lamar makes a brief appearance (giving him time to rap approximately 15,000 words).


----------



## Blancrocher

György Ligeti's Kammerkonzert: Analysis

The video comes from Samuel Andreyev's channel, which I've subscribed to.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI_dcH8Zr2UqNT1EqvMNgTg

Thanks to Christabel for mentioning the video above on another thread.


----------



## vsm

We have an extensive library of free music lessons for amateurs on Virtual Sheet Music:

https://www.virtualsheetmusic.com/experts/

They cover music theory, piano, violin, cello, flute, voice and music education lessons.


----------



## Blancrocher

How country music was awful in 2013


----------



## Blancrocher

Orchestration Lesson: Lili Boulanger, Part 1

The first of 11 orchestration lessons dedicated to Lili Boulanger.

The videos come from a very useful channel called OrchestrationOnline. You'll find analyses of works by other composers as well as general guides to orchestration, among other things.


----------



## Blancrocher

The TRUTH Why Modern Music Is Awful


----------



## RamonC

In this line of instructional videos about music, on Youtube there is a series of lectures by Leonard Bernstein. It is beautiful to enjoy the reasonings of the great master accompanied by his musical illustrations.
I attached two examples:

1. The greatest 5 min. in music education


----------



## RamonC

2. Bernstein on Schoenberg






There is much more. You can search.


----------



## Bluecrab

Blancrocher said:


> How country music was awful in 2013


Some God-awful ***** indeed, but don't despair. Here's the antidote.


----------



## starthrower

I love Rick Beato's YouTube channel.


----------



## Blancrocher

The introductory course, Listening to Music, at Yale University, taught by Craig Wright.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sydney Nova Scotia posted this interesting-looking course:

https://courses.lumenlearning.com/musicapp-medieval-modern/

It's an introduction to fundamental technical concepts through a chronological survey of music. There are videos interspersed, though much of it is text-based, often in the form of PowerPoints.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ed Chang has produced color-coded analyses of all of Beethoven's symphonies, providing signposts signaling major developments in the sonata form.

The playlist:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL96A4EF8D52B580D1

A sample:


----------



## rodrigaj

I'm surprised no one has mentioned smalin's channel.

sample:


----------



## Blancrocher

"Stravinsky and his Harmony," from David Bruce's very interesting channel:


----------



## Blancrocher

Vincent Sheehan's channel breaks down the basic structure of various works, discussing them and playing passages using his piano and violin:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCukdT-MiyoiSrrU5lGb5_9g


----------

